

Erlang syntax prettification proposal - jerng
https://github.com/jerng/erless

======
Allan_Smithee
There's only one response for this degree of idiocy:
[http://goo.gl/mUSwx](http://goo.gl/mUSwx)

------
dozzie
Okay... And what's your point?

